# How long for 457 visa after having medicals 2017



## richie_mechanic (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted advice/opinions/experiences on how long it takes to get the 457 visa approved after you submitted the medicals.
I am currently in the process of obtaining my 457 visa through an immigration agent in AUS(I'm currently in the UK). The whole process started late November/early Dec and all documents submitted. I as off Feb 7th completed and submitted my medical upon request. The medical was done via the panel clinic in the Uk and I was wondering how long I'd have to wait for the visa to be approved. Clinic confirmed everything okay health wise as well.
I know I'm within the 3month window the whole process normally takes but would appreciate any advice/opinions/experience from anyone who also got a 457 recently and how long it took? 
I've spoken to my agent as well about this but only said things moving a little slow at the moment with immigration but hoping someone else is in a similar boat and can share their experience as well.
I'm quite eager to get going now and start work. Manager has been patient so far and very understanding as well.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Exactly as your agent told you, the 457 grants I've seen recently all took in excess of 3M, there have been quite a few questions on here of late about the processing time in a similar boat to you that would also suggest things are taking a while. 

Unfortunately with Immi it's the peice of string game, the next post you see on here could be a 457 grant that took 2 weeks.


----------



## richie_mechanic (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I have heard of other people's taking less time too. It just feels like its taking a long time with mine even though everything is in order.


----------



## richie_mechanic (Mar 18, 2017)

Mania said:


> Exactly as your agent told you, the 457 grants I've seen recently all took in excess of 3M, there have been quite a few questions on here of late about the processing time in a similar boat to you that would also suggest things are taking a while.
> 
> Unfortunately with Immi it's the peice of string game, the next post you see on here could be a 457 grant that took 2 weeks.


My visa has now been approved!!! I heard they've increased the processing time to 6 months now. So if anyone else is in a similar boat, don't lose hope.


----------



## ab21 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi,

My husband currently holds a 457 visa and his employer has agreed to extend their sponsorship to me and our daughter. We have lodged the application last 15-Mar-2017, paid the fees the same date and completed our medical assessment last 17-Mar-2017 (Medical assessment turned out ok and reflected on our Immi account last 19-Mar-2017).

I just have a few questions I hope I can get an answer from here:

1. I know the current processing time for 457 visa on the Immigration site says 86 day minimum and maximum of 6 months, does this also apply for the subsequent entrants? My husband's friend got his wife and kids' 457 subsequent entrant grant after only 43 days after visa lodgement. If some of the members here had experienced lodging a 457 subsequent entrant visa, please share your experience for my learning.

2. Is it normal to see the status of just "Received" until it is assigned to a case officer?

3. I have submitted the following requirements.. Do I need to add more?
- Marriage Certificate
- My birth certificate
- My daughter's birth certificate
- Scanned copy of my passport
- Scanned copy of my daughter's passport
- Scanned copy of my husband's passport
- Family pictures
- Health insurance coverage letter for me and my daughter

4. Once granted (fingers crossed), do we have to go to Australia within X number of days? I am asking this because our plan is for me to go first then our daughter will go by December since school in Australia starts at around January.

Thanks in advance to those who will help clarify!


----------



## PlasticSurgPH (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow congratulations richie_mechanic!

I'm in a similar situation as I'm also still waiting for my 457 Visa approval, along with the application of my wife and 5 month old kid. I've lodged our application online (with no immigration agent) along with complete documentation since Feb 12 2017, and completed my medical exam (confirmed everything ok with health exam) on Feb 20 2017.

Immi account still displays Application Received. It's been 8 weeks already. No case officer have contacted me about other documents needed to be attached.

I'm just worried about the implications of the recent changes in the 457 Visa, if this would affect the processing time for those who've lodged applications prior to the change in policy. What do you guys think? Thanks in advance!

Gerald


----------



## vikaskumar82 (May 10, 2017)

Hi 
I am from India and my company has assigned my immigration case to Fragomen, one of the famous MARA agent. They lodged the case on 28th April 2017 but not sure how long I would have to wait. I possess my wife and a child around 3 years in the migration case.


----------



## kdeep86 (May 16, 2017)

vikaskumar82 said:


> Hi
> I am from India and my company has assigned my immigration case to Fragomen, one of the famous MARA agent. They lodged the case on 28th April 2017 but not sure how long I would have to wait. I possess my wife and a child around 3 years in the migration case.


Hi Vikas,
I am in the same boat as you. I applied for a subsequent entrant visa on 7th April. Haven't heard anything yet. Have you heard anything back yet or still waiting. Please update


----------



## kdeep86 (May 16, 2017)

ab21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband currently holds a 457 visa and his employer has agreed to extend their sponsorship to me and our daughter. We have lodged the application last 15-Mar-2017, paid the fees the same date and completed our medical assessment last 17-Mar-2017 (Medical assessment turned out ok and reflected on our Immi account last 19-Mar-2017).
> 
> ...


Hi,
Any updates on your visa. I also applied for dependent visa on 7th April. Completed medical on 10th April. Since then no updates on application. Please reply.


----------



## ab21 (Apr 12, 2017)

kdeep86 said:


> Hi,
> Any updates on your visa. I also applied for dependent visa on 7th April. Completed medical on 10th April. Since then no updates on application. Please reply.


Hi,

Our visas were granted last 21st of April. It took us exactly 36 days after lodgement. Good luck! &#128578;

Ana


----------



## kdeep86 (May 16, 2017)

ab21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our visas were granted last 21st of April. It took us exactly 36 days after lodgement. Good luck! &#128578;
> 
> Ana


Thanks Ana, appreciate that. It's been 39 days for us now. Hopping for the best.


----------



## Pradeep23580 (May 16, 2017)

*457*

Hi Everyone,

I have applied 457 last year in Dec last week, medical and other documents done in mid of feb, after that no news from immigration, any one got visa approved in hospitality industry after 19th April.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## vikaskumar82 (May 10, 2017)

Yoooo. @kdeep, FYI, I received my 457 visa valid for 4 years. I received on 17th May morning. Sorry for late reply.

As I conveyed earlier that I applied on 28th April through my Company's migration agent Fragomen, I recieved on 17th May which means exact 21 days wait.


----------



## jimcwk (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I have been waiting for my 457 visa since 22nd Feb. My application was submitted through agent appointed by my company. During 19th of March, additional information related to my company was requested by IMMI and submission completed in 19th April. 

My agent emailed the 457 processing team in Parramatta on 2nd May and received a reply on 9th May updating me that my application is in queue with a position #6451.

Until today i am still waiting which almost 102 days. Anyone can tell me if I will be rejected?

Jimmy


----------



## chrisduck (Jun 10, 2017)

who do you have to have your medical with? im in the uk and are just about to apply for pmv? i am going through a agent will they tell me who i can use?


----------



## jimcwk (Jun 2, 2017)

chrisduck said:


> who do you have to have your medical with? im in the uk and are just about to apply for pmv? i am going through a agent will they tell me who i can use?


My agent gave me a list of health screening panel appointed by Australia government


----------



## madhav (Jun 7, 2017)

vikaskumar82 said:


> Yoooo. @kdeep, FYI, I received my 457 visa valid for 4 years. I received on 17th May morning. Sorry for late reply.
> 
> As I conveyed earlier that I applied on 28th April through my Company's migration agent Fragomen, I recieved on 17th May which means exact 21 days wait.


hi vikas kumar congrts but can u tell me which occupation is your


----------



## 282282 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey guys,

I guess the processing time depends on the profession and work location. I’m not entirely sure however I lodged ours last May 31, 2017. Our medicals were done before the lodging and the visa grant was issued today.

Goodluck to everyone.

J.


----------



## jimcwk (Jun 2, 2017)

ajeffm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I guess the processing time depends on the profession and work location. I'm not entirely sure however I lodged ours last May 31, 2017. Our medicals were done before the lodging and the visa grant was issued today.
> 
> ...


Wow, 2 weeks approval from nomination to visa application? Where is your job location and what is your occupation?

regards,
Jimmy


----------



## 282282 (Nov 23, 2016)

jimcwk said:


> Wow, 2 weeks approval from nomination to visa application? Where is your job location and what is your occupation?
> 
> regards,
> Jimmy


Hey Jimmy,

Not exactly. My nomination was submitted on the 21st of April, it was approved on the 18th of May, then I lodged my application on the 31st.
I'm a registered nurse in Sunshine Coast, QLD. I know a friend who lodged hers on the 4th of April and granted 2 days after. No kidding, she is also a nurse and location is in Sydney, NSW (Not even regional). I think its the profession. Personal opinion.

Jeff


----------



## peelar (Jul 3, 2017)

The situations is:

- application for 457 (ICT) was submitted on 10th May 2017
- all attachments (medical /skills etc) were added on 18th May 2017
- employer ( ICT company from Brisbane) was nominated on 29th May 2017
- status of application hasn't not now "received" nothing has changed since 29th May 2017

I'm from Poland (European Union) 

Any idea how long the process can take more?


----------



## Ponty (May 8, 2017)

*457 visa*

Any updates on your visa. I also applied for 457 visa on 31st March 2017 along with the medicals through a MARA immigration lawyer, Since then no updates on application. Please reply.


----------



## prabhu2aust (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi,
My company has filled visa application on 10/08/17 and have not received the lodgement confirmation email from DIBP, will it take more time to get the acklowdgement email? is there any specific reason for not getting acklowdgement email? Please help me to understand the situation.
Thanks for your response.


----------



## pranaydiwate (Sep 8, 2017)

*visa granted ?*



vikaskumar82 said:


> Hi
> I am from India and my company has assigned my immigration case to Fragomen, one of the famous MARA agent. They lodged the case on 28th April 2017 but not sure how long I would have to wait. I possess my wife and a child around 3 years in the migration case.


hi,
have you received your visa? if yes, how much time it took? I wanted to know as my case is same as yours. same fragoman is doing the visa processing for me.


----------



## richplatt (Aug 9, 2017)

There is another thread for 457 processing times. I do not have enough posts to put links in. It's top of the forum now.


----------



## Lou2k13 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pradeep 

Have u got an answer on your visa yet? 
Im in hospitality awaiting and answer since January.


----------



## Lou2k13 (Sep 19, 2017)

jimcwk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been waiting for my 457 visa since 22nd Feb. My application was submitted through agent appointed by my company. During 19th of March, additional information related to my company was requested by IMMI and submission completed in 19th April.
> 
> ...


Have you recieved your visa yet?


----------



## eila (Nov 15, 2017)

hi, i have a pending 457visa application submitted last september.I have read that someone got his visa after few days due to expedite visa processing. Does anyone know how to do that? 

Also, is it possible to apply for a tourist visa while waiting for the 457 visa decision? 

thanks!


----------

